# Blues and Crappie



## Captain Ahab (May 20, 2017)

Fished Long Island, NY beaches on 5-19-17 looking for some spring bass. Not to be but we ran into piles of gator blue fish - fun on topwater.

Today hit the local lakes early AM - stiff NE winds made for a slow go on this electric only lake - a mile and a half run at 2 mph SUCKS!

Worth it was we immediately got into crappie of all sizes - including this 17' white 



More adventures to follow


----------



## KMixson (May 20, 2017)

What a crappie fish. :LOL2:


----------

